# slightly embarrasing problem...



## Vicki1986 (17 February 2012)

My dog has basically got a bit of a sore bum! He isnt showing and visible signs of worms, not dragging his bottom etc, and his poo's are all normal. but somehow he has managed to "tear" (slight exaggeration, it is a nick at most) a tiny bit of skin on his bottom. He is absolutely fine apart from when he goes to the loo he lets out a little yelp and the skin obviously reopens and becomes inflamed.  I am not sure what to do to help it heal - sudocream? It seems far too minor to go to the vet with, especially as he finds this very traumatic, so was hoping to help him myself. Any suggestions at all? His diet is fine and in all other ways he is absolutely fine.


----------



## WandaMare (17 February 2012)

Hi I would ring the vet about something like that, ours would give advice over the phone. Does sound minor but due to its delicate placing (!) you might need to watch out for infection. Hope it clears up soon, poor boy!


----------



## SKY (17 February 2012)

hi, when a dog drags its bum, it is trying to clean its anal gland out.  a vet can do this or a good groomer, needs done every so often.  you can do your self but would need shown 1st and it is a yukky job.  but none the less it needs done.  there are 2 glands each side of his anus and you have to wear gloves, and just get a strong tissue anf gently squeeze the 2 glands and yukky stuff will squark out into the tissue.  but thats when he is dragging bum, thats how they do it, but so save him tearing himself i would get it done, very simple not sore, not expensive.  i would bring to a vet and get it done or a good groomer should all do it, also i would apply sudocream, but will take a week or so till its better.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 February 2012)

SKY said:



			hi, when a dog drags its bum, it is trying to clean its anal gland out.  a vet can do this or a good groomer, needs done every so often.  you can do your self but would need shown 1st and it is a yukky job.  but none the less it needs done.  there are 2 glands each side of his anus and you have to wear gloves, and just get a strong tissue anf gently squeeze the 2 glands and yukky stuff will squark out into the tissue.  but thats when he is dragging bum, thats how they do it, but so save him tearing himself i would get it done, very simple not sore, not expensive.  i would bring to a vet and get it done or a good groomer should all do it, also i would apply sudocream, but will take a week or so till its better.
		
Click to expand...

OP said her dog ISN'T dragging his bum


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 February 2012)

Vicki1986 said:



			My dog has basically got a bit of a sore bum! He isnt showing and visible signs of worms, not dragging his bottom etc, and his poo's are all normal. but somehow he has managed to "tear" (slight exaggeration, it is a nick at most) a tiny bit of skin on his bottom. He is absolutely fine apart from when he goes to the loo he lets out a little yelp and the skin obviously reopens and becomes inflamed.  I am not sure what to do to help it heal - sudocream? It seems far too minor to go to the vet with, especially as he finds this very traumatic, so was hoping to help him myself. Any suggestions at all? His diet is fine and in all other ways he is absolutely fine.
		
Click to expand...

If I was going to put anything on it I'd use Dermagel, its non toxic, you can get it in a spray or gel or lotion I think, bril stuff on my horse but you can use it on any animal, I've used it myself on any fly stings or bites from midges


----------



## Clodagh (17 February 2012)

I don't suppose anusol or similar would do any harm, its soothing and will reduce the cut I would have thought. I use it on my horses sore mouth!?


----------



## Fruitcake (17 February 2012)

One of our dogs ended up with a really nasty infection from a tiny cut on his bum!  It was so small, we didn't even notice the cut until he became poorly.  Had to be kept in at vets and put on a drip.  Anal gland ended up swollen too as apparently they can become weakened through the swelling from the infection.  He had antibiotics and was fine but I'd take him to the vet to be checked as, like you say, a cut in this position isn't great for keeping clean!  I am a real fan of sudocrem but the vet said just to wash it with warm water and not to put anything else on it.  (Like I say, it was very small though).


----------



## YasandCrystal (17 February 2012)

Please at least speak to your vet. We re-homed a GSD years ago - poor dog had been in kennels for months and it was so pleased to have family home. Within a few hours of bringing him home I noticed horrible 'cuts' to his bottom, frankly I thought someone has abused him with a stick or a knife I couldn't fathom how he could have these wounds.

I took him to the vet and it was a condition quite common in GSDs called 'anal furunculosis'. Vet advised sending the dog back which I should have done, but I felt so sorry for it. Ended up costing £1,000 to fix this dog and that was back in the 80s. He had to have many treatments of cryo surgery - it was dreadful.

I sincerely hope this is not what your dog has, but please do consult a vet - dog's bottoms don't just tear


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 February 2012)

As YasandCrystal says, the tear could possibly be an early sign of furuncolosis which is a horrible condition. I would certainly suggest you get your dog checked out by a vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 February 2012)

i would advise a chat with the vet, and possibly a visit! sore bottoms are not nice, and can be expensive, best treated early!


----------



## SKY (18 February 2012)

oh, thats what i get for quick reading lol 
thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 February 2012)

Sounds classic anal gland problem to me. I'd ring your vets and get them to squeeze out Fidos anal glands ASAP - you don't necessarily need to get the vet to do this; the vet nurse can do it. But pleeeese, get it done!!


----------



## Vicki1986 (1 March 2012)

I took him Saturday and you are all quite right he did need his glands emptied. Never heard of this before! I'm a bit concerned that he is still sore five days later but they did say to expect this. Fingers crossed this is all it was, poor hound!


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 March 2012)

I thought AF immediately, reading your first post, please get this checked especially if he is GSD or part GSD.


----------



## Vicki1986 (1 March 2012)

Erm no he is possibly the most opposite of a GSD you can imagine!!

He's a chinese created hairless.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 March 2012)

That is a breed at risk from the condition - just ask for a second opinion if even to put your mind at rest after us giving you the heebie jeebies x


----------



## Vicki1986 (2 December 2012)

Just to update on this.... My dog had his glands done and was still sore after.
He is still experiencing difficulty now and has been back to the vet a further two times (different practices as I wasn't confident in the first).
2nd vet looked at him last week and can find no explanation for his issue. He has no 'injuries' so to speak causing him pain, his glands are fine, and internally there are no blockages. He is 100% not dragging his bum to cause soreness. His poo is really hard at the beginning of it which I think is causing the uncomfortable and the subsequent yelp 3 out of 4 times when he goes.
Over the past few months I have tried changing his diet, this seems to aid the situation and even provides relief for a few weeks, after which disappointly we seem to return tot his problem.

He is now being fed a diet of meat, lots of vegetables and some rice along with liquid paraffin as prescribed last week. He has also been wormed again just incase.

I don't know what else to do! If I put sudocream on his bum he just licks it off (aren't dogs a delight) and I am trying to get as much water ( via veg )  in his diet as possible to help him.

He is fine in himself, he looks very well indeed and his skin is in very good condition (probably the best it has been, I haven't had to moisturise him at all yet this winter which is unusual). Te vet has speculated that some of the crying out if psychological now as he believes it will hurt.


----------



## Vicki1986 (2 December 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			That is a breed at risk from the condition - just ask for a second opinion if even to put your mind at rest after us giving you the heebie jeebies x
		
Click to expand...

I did query this and was advised it was really only GS dogs.

I read up on it Here http://www.willows.uk.net/specialist-services/pet-health-information/soft-tissue/anal-furunculosis

And I think he shows the signs in terms of red/soreness and pain when going to the loo however he has no ulceration or lesions so I'm not sure if they are immediately present/develop later.


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 December 2012)

Who advised you that only GSDs get AF? Because they are wrong!

Even the article you just linked says: Anal furunculosis occurs most commonly in middle aged or old aged German shepherd dogs, although other breeds can be affected.

Have you tried a vet who has treated AF before?


----------



## Vicki1986 (2 December 2012)

Sorry I typed quickly, she said usually not only, and that she did not suspect it in his case after having examined him...


----------



## RichmondPark (3 December 2012)

When you say feeding him meat, as in raw meat? If that is the case you do not need to add too much veg to his food nor try and increase his water intake as the raw meat has a large volume of fluid in it.


----------

